# Specialized Roubaix Dilemma



## jason07 (Jul 26, 2010)

I need to hear your thoughts....

I am buying a new Roubaix this weekend. The LBS has a 2012 Expert with the White/Black color scheme that I love...but it has Ultegra. Don't get me wrong, there is nothing wrong with Ultegra I just prefer the shifting procedure of the SRAM.

Here are my options:

I can buy the Expert and swap the Ultegra to Force for $3800.
I can buy the Expert and swap the Ultegra for Red for $4300.
or

I can buy the pro with the SRAM Red for $4400.

I realize the pro is the better deal for me because it has the better r carbon value, wheels, etc but I hate the color. (well, I don't hate it, I just already have the color on my Roubaix Elite and I am tired of it)

I guess the real question is this, is the RED really worth the extra $500?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Other than weight, I don't feel there is too much difference between the two. Though I did put Red shifters on my otherwise Force bike. They seem like they might be a little bit crisper, IMO.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

I had the same dilemma, and settled on a tarmac. lol

Where are you getting the Pro has better r carbon? They're both 10r carbon! However the Pro has OSBB, and the expert doesn't.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Optimus said:


> I had the same dilemma, and settled on a tarmac. lol
> 
> Where are you getting the Pro has better r carbon? They're both 10r carbon! However the Pro has OSBB, and the expert doesn't.


We had one come through the shop the other day with an 8r label on it. All of the info from Specialized (and the reps) say 10r, though. Must have been a mis-label.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

pdainsworth said:


> We had one come through the shop the other day with an 8r label on it. All of the info from Specialized (and the reps) say 10r, though. Must have been a mis-label.



Wow ... What's Specialized up to? Thanks for the correction!


----------



## jason07 (Jul 26, 2010)

I thought the expert had the 8 carbon. Perhaps I was wrong. 

That makes my decision a bit easier. 

I have looked at the Tarmac too. I am going to take one home for the weekend.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

jason07 said:


> I need to hear your thoughts....
> 
> I am buying a new Roubaix this weekend. The LBS has a 2012 Expert with the White/Black color scheme that I love...but it has Ultegra. Don't get me wrong, there is nothing wrong with Ultegra I just prefer the shifting procedure of the SRAM.
> 
> ...


IMO Yes!!!
Red / PRO is worth the extra dollars, but NOT $4400.00 for a 2011 PRO at this time of the year.
I only paid $4,200.00 for mine a year ago...granted that was before the price increase...I'd wait for a 2012...new colors ...of course not as nice as my White and Carbon


----------



## jason07 (Jul 26, 2010)

I am referring to a 2012. I just didn't specify above.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

The 2011 Expert has the same 10R SL3 frame as the Pro, The label on mine says 10R. I can't imagine they would have changed to 8R for 2012,


----------



## t_togh (Aug 9, 2008)

Is the OSBB that much better? I going to get an Expert and I don't think the OSBB will sway me. My issue is the wheelset-go with the originals, Mavic Ksyrium Elites, or Easton EA90?


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

jason07 said:


> I am referring to a 2012. I just didn't specify above.


I'm glad I spent the extra money on the pro, the only thing I had to upgrade was the saddle (swithed to a Romin) If you don't like the Black/Red Frame what about this one?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Just looked at the Tarmac Pro today. Saw the Expert but did not test it. About $600 cheaper but with Ultegra. What is OSBB? 

I loved the Tarmac. Was thinking Roubaix but have changed my mind. I think. THat's why I am sleeping on it. Or at least surfing the web on it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

NJBiker72 said:


> Just looked at the Tarmac Pro today. Saw the Expert but did not test it. About $600 cheaper but with Ultegra. *What is OSBB?*
> 
> I loved the Tarmac. Was thinking Roubaix but have changed my mind. I think. THat's why I am sleeping on it. Or at least surfing the web on it.


OSBB is Specialized name for BB30. Basically, pressed in bearings, larger crankset spindle and lower Q factor. Supposed to be lighter and stiffer, but I've never seen or read any documentation supporting the latter and weight savings is minimal (IMO). 

If you purchase a bike with OSBB/ BB30 and don't want to utilize it, adapters are available so you can use other cranksets (Shimano Hollowtech, for example).


----------



## jason07 (Jul 26, 2010)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> I'm glad I spent the extra money on the pro, the only thing I had to upgrade was the saddle (swithed to a Romin) If you don't like the Black/Red Frame what about this one?


Thats a sharp looking bike! However, I fell in love with the white and black scheme when I saw it.


----------



## HL23 (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice bike.


----------



## mrfizzed (Aug 27, 2011)

decisions decisions


----------



## jason07 (Jul 26, 2010)

well I decided to go with the white/black color scheme of the expert with the full SRAM Red Component Group. I ended up getting it for $4000. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## t_togh (Aug 9, 2008)

more pics please!


----------



## jason07 (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## The English Hacker (May 30, 2011)

Love it! Good choice.


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

*Pictures = Both*

Hey there,
Both bikes very nice. I'm not a red color fan, I like the bike with a little red better . I woluld perfer some blue on one of them. Good luck with all of them. Was think of a leftover S Works Roubaix, just not sure.


----------



## Jman2224 (Jun 13, 2009)

jason07

Very nice bike -- love the white but, are you finding the white hard to keep clean?


----------

